# Mothballing KAMA



## Owlman (Jul 18, 2008)

I have a KAMA 35hp 3 cylinder diesel tractor that I would like to mothball until the economy gets better so I can sell it. Other than draining the fuel tank what should I do to it?


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

WELCOME to TF Owlman!

You should lock down the clutch pedal so your clutch disk wont freeze to the flywheel. Keeping it covered is OK, but that does invite pests (rats, mice and often birds nests). Keeping it in a shed, shop or garage is much better if possible. 

An occasional visit with a fresh battery and an engine spin over will keep your cylinders walls and piston rings from rusting and prevent engine seazing! Do this with the decopression handle open and spin for several seconds...which allows the oil pump to feed all the engine oil journals.

If it's a situation where you, or anybody else, wont be around, then I would pull the injectors and fill the cylinders with light oil like MMO (Marvel Myster Oil) and leave the injectors OUT so you don't forget and try and start the engine AND bend/break a connecting rod.

That's all I can think of .

SHARTEL


----------



## JohnmShipley (Mar 17, 2009)

*FYI*

This is someting that is little known and knocked my socks off the first time I saw it done. I have been twisting wrenches since I was in High School and actuly wrenching as a mechanic for 17 years! When I first started out I worked at a generator and equipment yard. I worked for this older owner and his top mechanic was a guy named Big Bob who was in his 60s at the time (I learned a lot of S$%@t from this guy). Any way when we got engines with a stuck injector or fuel injection pump he would fill up the pump with MMO (Marvel Mystery Oil) and let it soak for a day or two disconect the sucton hose from the fuel tank and put it into a 5 gallon bucket of MMO and run the engine on it, if it was an injector he would just hook up the MMO and run it and usualy it would free it up. This is of course if the inj. obviously had not had a catastrophic failure! Yes the engine will smoke a little more its oil. But you could hook it up and run it through the entire fuel system for storage! If your not going to be able to run it and it is just going to sit You might look into putting some storage oil into it and tape off the intake and exhust so you can keep the dust out and of course cover it up!


----------



## ARTRAC (Jan 6, 2004)

We had an issue with rust in the fuel tanks on our KAMA tractors. I would suggest storing full, with biocide additives, to prevent the tank from condensing and rusting. other than that the others have given good advise. block the clutch, disconnect the battery. be sure rodents cant get to the wiring. The MMO idea sounds intersting, cant endorse it, but I'd be tempted to try it.
Fresh oil in engine and trans.


----------

